# AP als Bridge



## ernibernie (2. Mai 2005)

Hi @ all,
ich habe bei den Beschreibungen zu den meißten Acesspoints gelesen, das man sie auch als Bridge oder Client konfigurieren kann. Kann mir irgendjemand sagen , ob und wie man das bei einem WL-8000AP von Ovislink macht?
gruß Bernd


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Mai 2005)

Laut hersteller kann das nur der WL-1120AP


----------

